# Fishing tourney with friends! Why is NO ONE talking about this?



## waren54321 (Apr 11, 2020)

So I went to visit a friend's island at 5am because CJ wouldn't start the fishing turney in my island until 9am (It was like 1pm in my friend's island). I did my first tourney with my friend and we both earned the same points for co-op. Later today, when CJ started the fishing tourney in my island I had those points we earned in the co-op fishing tourney!

I'm frustrated since I can't find any info about this ANYWHERE. Stupid AC Youtubers are making lame and click bait videos about "Tips, Tricks & Hacks about the Fishing Tourney" but none mentions this. This is the best trick ever if true! Even better than using fish bait! I've seen a lot of comments saying stuff like "it took me 4 hours to earn 300 points" when you can earn the same amount of point in 30 MINUTES WITH A PARTY OF 8, or 1 hour with a party of 4!

This is the most valuable info everyone should know and I see NO ONE talking about this! What's wrong with people? I'm really the first person in the world to know this?

What I want to know is if the points earned in co-op counts toward the trophies or just for the prizes you get every 10 points?

BTW my first prize was the anchor statue. Is that rare or something? lol


----------



## J087 (Apr 11, 2020)

I second this. Team up with friends and you'll fetch a neat amount of points. There's also appears to be no admission fee for visitors meaning you can fish for free. Have one person talk to CJ and let the others stay on the beach to save time. You'll earn some nice bonus points aswell.

Just remember that everyone has to clean out their cooler box. No fish can remain.

Edit: This can be through local play or online play. Makes no difference.


----------



## ctar17 (Apr 11, 2020)

Does everyone get the total points added to their score or just the host?  This seems like a great idea


----------



## Krissi2197 (Apr 11, 2020)

Can you redeem prizes at a friends town or does it have to be at your own town? And can you redeem prizes after 6pm?

My friend from england and I wanna do the tourney at my town since I'm 5 hours behind her so she can get more points but we wanna make sure any points she gets she can redeem to get the prizes even if it's over in her town.


----------



## eve7 (Apr 11, 2020)

ctar17 said:


> Does everyone get the total points added to their score or just the host?  This seems like a great idea


You will get the points for everyone together and the individual scoring comes from the amount of fish you personally caught. I've gotten up to 18 points with a friend before when we both went to catch things!



waren54321 said:


> What I want to know is if the points earned in co-op counts toward the trophies or just for the prizes you get every 10 points?



They will go towards the trophy. I got my 100 pt. trophy when I was fishing with my friend!

	Post automatically merged: Apr 11, 2020



Krissi2197 said:


> Can you redeem prizes at a friends town or does it have to be at your own town? And can you redeem prizes after 6pm?
> 
> My friend from england and I wanna do the tourney at my town since I'm 5 hours behind her so she can get more points but we wanna make sure any points she gets she can redeem to get the prizes even if it's over in her town.


Yes, your friend will be able to redeem her points at your island.


----------



## Soren54133 (Apr 11, 2020)

Does it work if you co-op on one switch? My partner and I share an island.


----------



## J087 (Apr 11, 2020)

Not sure but the co-op bonus is 5 points if you catch 5 fish.


----------



## InkFox (Apr 11, 2020)

Yup, definitely the fastest way to go through the tourney ! I did it all with just one friend but even that was enough to almost double the amount of points we would earn, I started alone for the first half hour and being joined by a friend really does make things faster ! I was actually surprised there was no thread at the airport to create fishing groups ! I for one am done with this tourney but to all of you who still have to fish it through, don't do it alone !


----------



## Mairen (Apr 11, 2020)

Whoa, I don't think there's anything wrong with us. I just woke up a few hours ago and this is my first fishing tournament so I don't know anything about anything with it. I'm really glad you shared this information with us because it's awesome we get to share points with our friends, but I felt like I was being yelled at in that first post, made me want to crawl back under my blanket.


----------



## toothrott (Apr 11, 2020)

Wish I knew this before grinding for 300 points by myself....there's always next time haha!


----------



## niko2 (Apr 11, 2020)

How many different fish prints are there? I got 3 already (from 3 different islands)


----------



## InkFox (Apr 11, 2020)

niko2 said:


> How many different fish prints are there? I got 3 already (from 3 different islands)


8, but you can customize them so they are not island exclusive.


----------



## niko2 (Apr 11, 2020)

InkFox said:


> 8, but you can customize them so they are not island exclusive.


uh I kinda liked it more if we had to search and trade for them! but nice, good to know


----------



## lunatepic (Apr 11, 2020)

oh this is so cool! I usually find fishing tourneys in ac pretty boring but if i can play w friends and theres an incentive for them to join me I'll probably participate in them more this time


----------



## meggiewes (Apr 11, 2020)

Yes! It is so much fun. My brother doesn't get it unfortunately even though he doesn't have the fishing tourney on his island. I can imagine scoring whopping points with eight people and everyone has bait.


----------



## J087 (Apr 11, 2020)

InkFox said:


> 8, but you can customize them so they are not island exclusive.


Anything else customizable?


----------



## EvilTheCat6600 (Apr 11, 2020)

I'd be down to get some multiplayer fishing on.  We can all work together to get our 300 points.  Especially since I've been spending on prizes too xD


----------



## InkFox (Apr 11, 2020)

J087 said:


> Anything else customizable?


Everything but the rug, wallpaper, T-Shirt, bags, wand, umbrella & icebox.


----------



## J087 (Apr 11, 2020)

Oh and fishing rod doesn't break during the 3 minutes. It reaches 0 durability but won't break if reeled in before the timer ends.


----------



## starlightsong (Apr 11, 2020)

when i played with a party of 8 just to visit someone and get a recipe from celeste it lagged so, so badly that talking to celeste or even just moving my character was really difficult because it took forever to register my controller inputs and i thought my game was glitched until other people started asking “can anyone else not talk to her?” soooo, i dunno if a party of 8 doing the fishing tourney would work out very well... but otherwise yeah this is an awesome idea and i definitely wanna try it with a smaller group of friends later! it sounds like a lot of fun too.


----------

